# Ford 1500 Wiring



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a 1979 ford 1500, the lights have been disconnected as well as the hour meter,tach and a couple other things on the dash.

I hooked a light up (a generic tractor light from Princess Auto) and although I have 12v at the wire its not powering it. I hook the light up to my battery charger and it works good even switched down to 2 amps it lights a little. 

Is it possible the 12v wire I'm tapping into doesn't have enough amperage? (I'm just grounding it at the alternator or maybe it was the starter, can't remember was a few days ago)

Anyone know where I would get a wiring diagram for this machine?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

612rob said:


> I have a 1979 ford 1500, the lights have been disconnected as well as the hour meter,tach and a couple other things on the dash.
> 
> I hooked a light up (a generic tractor light from Princess Auto) and although I have 12v at the wire its not powering it. I hook the light up to my battery charger and it works good even switched down to 2 amps it lights a little.
> 
> ...


Across the top of this page you will see a tab for manuals. I noticed a couple of manuals for the 1500 in there.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy 612rob,

I have an I&T shop manual for my Ford 3600, and it has a wiring diagram in the back (nearly the last page). You can get an I&T manual covering a Ford 1500 for $30 at tractor supply stores, internet sources, ebay, etc. You can also get a Service Repair manual on CD that may have a wiring diagram. Check that it has a wiring diagram with the seller before buying.


----------



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay. Thanks for the replies.


----------

